# Who knows about this mower?



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Does anybody know anything about this snapper model? It looks like it's better than a standard mulching snapper.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

snapper with a briggs that can take a rear bagger but without the bag


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

They call the engine a snapper big six. Is it a i/c or standard xte.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Here's the standard one on their website.



http://briggsandstratton.com/display/router.asp?docid=69583


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

most likely a regular 6.0 horse


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

What's an a.i.r mulching deck different from a standard deck? I want to get a model like this one. But I want a b and s i/c engine.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

it means the deck pushes the clippings better than a normal one for bagging. a normal one just cuts them up. you should be able to order one with the i/c


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I want a a.i.r. snapper! It's what I want!!!!!!!!!! Or what about a snapper rear engine rider?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

both are great choices for yard work


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

If you want simple maintenance go with a lawnboy there great mower. I have two both built around the 70's. both of which were going to be trashed.
Plus the alum. decks are great. Bags grass very well. And no oil to change

Tony


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah but these are for his mowing service


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

I own a landscaping company too and there prefect low maintenance cost that what you should be looking at. Which means more money in your pocket.

Tony


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah but not as powerful as a 4-cycle some are but when you have a problem you have a problem


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

Both were built in the 70's that 30 good years of mowing 5 of which seen it all. Beside a push mower not the main cutter eq you should be running you need a zoro turn walk behind to start not a lawn tactor. If you want to be a pro and look like a pro buy pro eq. 

Tony


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hows about a 3.5 horse briggs. seen it all for the past 25 years. still runs like new. seen field work and cutting service work. toro zero turns are good but some riders offer quality like a pusher. plus my 3.5 cuts grass as flat and even and as good as a zero turn but snappers from my experience make the grade for yard service. little 20 inchers get in really tight places a zero turn can't get in because of uneven terrain like gopher holes that take the wheels down with them. plus snappers are pro grade. they set the standard on rear engines. in fact they came up with them.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

Fine by me I like lawnboys just because of the service I don't have to give them plus add a little nitro to the fuel mixture and watch it go. I also have I very old tecumseh engines trans. planted on a newer sear deck just because it has baging opt. the engine is about 15 years old. But when I got the tecumseh new it came with a crap deck just trans planted to the bager deck to use as a brushcutter just open the back and watch the grass fly out of it and get cover in it too.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well some riders are crap because of the deck


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

its liek the one at mac millan bros. where i got hte statesman and i get my briggs and tecumseh parts
its not that epensive eithe, 385 for the whole deal, briggs quantum i/c engine
he told me that a guy didnt put oil in the mower then returned it
he put a new engine on the deck and is trying to sell it
hell, i could have made the down payment on an exmark ztr and gotten a lawnboy with the money i spent on the statesman


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well most likely the man that sold it to you was just taking your money. the engine was good not the trans the trans does work to and he knew it was bad


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

if the deck isn't thick, height wise it won't do a very good job of cutting and blowing the grass cliping out


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

my noma cuts grass beautifully. its got a really thick steel deck not a cheap one where when you hit a rock it almost puts a hole in it. plus when the deck is formed around the blades at the back like mine it circulates the grass out better


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

that what to look for in a deck is heavy guage steel and good air flow


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yes that is so true


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

But that lawnboy of my doesn't have the height like I would think it would be bad at sucking up leafs and grass but that little mower showed me something new.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

I'll be back shortly


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ain't it adjustable. and most have good blades that suck really good air under there plus the design of the deck helps


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

comb of both really helps. I think better blade to top of deck really helps in my opinion.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Jonathon. Where did you learn how to type? I don't like lawn-boys. I like snapper. And I like 4 cycles a lot better than 2 cycles. I use a toro proline with a suzuki 5.5 2 cycle. It cuts alright. But it seems that 2 cycles don't have as much power as 4 cycles have. I have to compare the 1000.00 dollar proline to my 200.00 yard-man which seems a lot more powerful. But the proline will last for years where as my yardman might last until next summer. 

Jonathon! That would be funny if you got that exmark ztr. How much is it? If it doesn't work right, you gonna go out in the middle of the night, pee on it, put crap in the oil, and get your grampa to buy you a kubota diesel tactor with a 62" deck?

Jonathon! That would be funny if you got a exmark ztr. What are you going to do if it doesn't work right? You gonna pee on it? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

now thats funny. good one scott :thumbsup: :lol: :lol: put crap in it and pee on it. that beats blowin it up


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

i wonder where he is? He needs to hear what I said.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

pm him and get him to look at it. it is truely grade (a) laughs


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I emailed him telling him about it.


----------



## Sha972 (Aug 21, 2009)

*Who can send a close photo of the snapper rp216012*

I need to fix the blade control which came off (probably lost some screw) but I cannot work out how it comes on the handle right over the ground speed control on the left hand side (when you stand behind the mower)... nor do I know how the cable on the side is attached to it.
I'd be grateful for some help. I think a photo from under and from inside can do combined with some explanation as no manual really helps.
I do have the blade control, the cable, and the U shape part as shown with number 6 on partstree.com/parts/?lc=snapper&mn=RP216012+21%22+6+HP+Steel+Deck+Recycling+Series+12&dn=6334


----------

